# S&W 5906 with +P or +P+ ammo



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

I know the 5906 is built like a tank but is it rated for +P or +P+ ammo?


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

m5215 said:


> I know the 5906 is built like a tank but is it rated for +P or +P+ ammo?


There is no sammi rating for +p+ 9 mm ammo, I don't think, but getting back to your question.

I don't believe there would be any problem with a properly serviced/mantained 5906 because the Illinois State Police used +p+ ammo for many years to very good effect in their 5904's and 6904's which were the aluminium framed version of the 5906 service pistol. As far as I know there were no issues of pistols wearing out while in service using +p+ ammo.

The 5906 is the all steel version, as such, I would believe it would have no issues with +p and +p+ 9mm ammo./ I wouldn't use 9mm machine gun ammo however.

Caveat: This is only my opinion and shooting higher than sammi spec pressure ammo and not consulting the manufacturer comes at your own risk.


----------



## Stargater53 (Dec 10, 2018)

I don't think there would be a problem. The 5906 and 659 are both steel frame guns, and even the aluminum frame guns should hold up to +P+ ammo. You might want to invest in a slightly heavier recoil spring if you're going to be doing a lot of shooting, though.


_The S&W stainless steel guns are built like brick outhouses--to last! Top: Model 645, Bottom: 659._


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

I can only share that I have owned a number of 3rd. Gen S&Ws, including production and PC 5906s. I have used NATO, +P and +P+ ammo in many of them, with no issues whatsoever. Just had a look at a 5906 owners manual. It indicates only SAAMI spec ammo should be used. +P is SAAMI spec. ammo. FWIW, CorBon 9mm +P has often produced velocities equal to, or exceeding, major manufacturer 9mm +P+ velocities. BTW, this is actual chronographed velocities, not just what is published by manufactuer's, or indicated on factory ammo boxes....


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Just remember that they are no longer made and parts are getting scarce. Both loads are going to accelerate wear, especially the +P+. If something breaks you just may be on your own getting it repaired.


----------



## RETSEY (Mar 9, 2021)

The 5906 manual that I downloaded (my gun was used, no manual) states on page 12 under AMMUNTION, AMMUNITION WARNINGS, "Plus-P-Plus (+P+) ammunition is not recommended for use in Smith & Wesson firearms." Correct me if I'm wrong but, although the slide and frame are steel, should not the concern actually be with the barrel, or more precisely, the chamber? I did observe though that the thickness of the chamber is at least as thick, if not more so, as the cylinder walls of a .357 S&W revolver. ..... For whatever all that is worth.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

+P has some perimeters. +P+, not so much. If they say don't do it, then don't. The chamber pressure is always the main concern, with breech strength as a close second.
They pay engineers, metallurgists, (and lawyers), a lot of money. They DO NOT want their product to fail. Sometimes error on the side of precaution.

Edit:


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

m5215 said:


> I know the 5906 is built like a tank but is it rated for +P or +P+ ammo?


If it’s built like my S&W M4046 it can take +P+ with no problem.


----------

